# EN: non plus - either / neither



## Agah

Hello, Can someone explain me these words in english and in french with somes exemples please?
En français, je les connais un petit peu comme _moi aussi et moi non plus._
Mais en anglais, ça se complique un peu en utilisant les auxiliaires comme ( do, does, did, can could etc ) S.V.P MERCI


----------



## tilt

*Either *s'utilise seul pour dire *aussi*, *neither *pour dire *non plus* : _me either_, _me neither_.

Mais on les combine aussi respectivement avec *or *et *nor *:
-> *Either... or...* se traduit souvent par *soit... soit...* (_you either win or lose_ = _soit tu gagnes, soit tu perds_)
-> *Neither... nor...* se traduit généralement par *ni... ni...* (_you can neither win nor lose_ = _tu ne peux ni perdre ni gagner_)

Pourrais-tu donner des exemples où l'emploi des auxiliaires compliquerait leur usage ? J'avoue ne pas bien voir à quelles difficultés tu fais allusion.


----------



## StephBou

Either is a choice between two things. 

1.one or the other of two: You may sit at either end of the table. 
2.each of two; the one and the other: There are trees on either side of the river.

Tu peux t'assoir d'un côté ou l'autre de la table.
Il y a des arbres de chaque côté de la rivière


Neither is the negative.

1. not either, as of persons or things specified (usually fol. by nor): Neither John nor Betty is at home.
2. nor; nor yet; no more: Bob can't go, and neither can I. If she doesn't want it, neither do I.

Ni John, ni Better est à la maison.
Si elle ne veut pas, moi non plus.


Les définitions sont de Dictionary

J'espère que ça t'aide un peu?


----------



## Agah

hi tilt, if somone say " i can't speak greek"  can i say, i can't either or niether can i ?or he say" i'm not tired" can i say me too or we use "either, neither here?
franchement , je me suis perdu. merci


----------



## tilt

Il me semble qu'on doit répondre _Neither [can/am/would/do/etc.] I_ (plutôt que _me neither_, qui est moins correct, à la réflexion) à une phrase négative.
Utiliser _either _serait tout aussi maladroit que dire _moi aussi_ en français dans un tel cas.


----------



## StephBou

Agah:
In this context you could just use, _Me too_, or _Me neither_ or _I can/can't_ or _so do I_
For example: 
I speak German. _I can't._
I speak German. _So do I.
_I speak German. _Me too._
I *don't* speak German. _Me neither. _


----------



## Forero

aussi -> _too_ (pas _either_).

I am tired.
I am too. [Moi aussi.]

I am not tired.
Neither am I.  or  I'm not either.  [Moi non plus.]


----------



## Areyou Crazy

something I was taught at school but which may be a little simplistic. It could help you remember after you are comfortable with the usage
*either or* but *neither nor

*either or  for positive sense
neither nor for negative sense

"neither a borrower nor a lender be" = don't borrow money and don't lend money. Rely on your own money!


----------



## tilt

Forero said:


> aussi -> _too_ (pas _either_).
> 
> I am tired.
> I am too. [Moi aussi.]


Do you mean that _me either_ is incorrect, or just less common?


----------



## Forero

Actually "me either" and "me neither" both mean "moi non plus". Which might be considered "correct" depends on several variables:

"I don't want it." = "Je ne le veux pas."
"Neither do I." = "I don't either." = "I neither." = "Moi non plus." ("Moi" comme sujet)
In speech, I usually say "Me neither" in this situation, but "Me either" can also be heard. "I neither" is rare in speech.
In careful writing, we generally use only the forms with "I" when it is a subject, even if its verb is not expressed.
I don't think anyone would normally say or write "I either."

"Don't give it to me." = "Ne me le donne pas."
"Or to me either." = "À moi non plus."
In speech, I usually say "To me either" in this situation, but "To me neither", "Me either", and "Me neither" can also be heard.
In edited writing, we generally use "to me either", including the preposition, or the full "Don't give it to me either."

"Don't hit me." = "Ne me frappe pas."
"Me neither." = "Me either." = "Moi non plus." ("Moi" comme objet direct)
I think "Me either" and "Me neither" are about equally common in this situation (with "me" as direct object), and writing corresponds with speech.

This is complicated because, even with the Germanic "either" or "neither", the most common spoken form resembles French ("me" = "moi"), but the written form follows a (modified) Latin model ("me" = "me"/"mihi" as object, but "I" = "ego" as subject).

Does this help?


----------



## tilt

Yes, it definitely does.

I absolutely didn't know _me either_ and _me neither_ were similar. How amazing!

"_Ni à moi non plus_" might be correct, but no one would say it. "_À moi non plus_" sounds much more natural to me.

[…]


----------



## geostan

Me neither = Neither do I, or Neither am I. I would not as a rule use "me either." It might be justified if there were another negative with it, such as "nor", or where a preposition links it to the previous statement.

Further, and curiously, _me neither_ is usually found as an implied subject, rarely, if ever, an implied object.

He isn't going to the show.  Me neither. (Neither am I, Nor me either(?))
He doesn't help with the dishes.  Me neither. (Neither do I.)
Don't give it to him. Me neither.  To me either.

Cheers!


----------



## chasedreams

HELLO!!
I would need your help for this sentence please:
Love knows no distance- 
Thoughts *E*ither or Thoughts *N*either
??
Thankss!!


----------



## Alaedious

Hi! 

I personally would say: "Neither/Nor do thoughts."


----------



## Oddmania

_Thoughts *n*either. 


_*Phrase négatives + either :*_

I don't like it either.
I will not do it either._*


Phrase sans négation + neither :*
_
Me neither.
..._

La raison est simple, _not + either = neither_  Tu ne peux pas mettre _not + neither_ étant donné que le *n* dans _neither_ exprime déjà _not_.


----------



## chasedreams

Since there is a negative word "NO" in the sentence (Love knows "NO" distance, thought NEITHER) , I had a doubt....
Thanks for your help!


----------

